

Made a site to help find roommates/apartments in Austin TX [feedback wanted] - harrisongantz

Hey guys and gals, I'm pretty new on here so go easy on me. I just opened this site to the public in Austin, TX to help people find roommates and apartments. The traffic is pretty low as expected but I am having a blast building something regardless. I would really love some input on what you think I could do to improve the site! I have a lot of plans in the future to help people out in this area however I also have a full time job so I can only dedicate a small amount of time to it in between work. Let me know what you think! Check it out---&#62; flatscore.com
======
deltaqueue
Cool idea and I'm a big fan of the simple design. I have a friend here (Austin
resident myself) who has been painfully vetting options this month through CL.

Looks like some of the filtering tools don't work -- I selected a min and max
age of 23 and 30 respectively and the results shows people beyond that range.
Screenshot: <http://puu.sh/2lZ6m>

I also think it would be a good idea to take a few pages out of Airbnb's book
of how they handle reputation and let people link their Facebook account, as
well as offer a background-checking service for people to help boost their
marketability. A references function (like Linkedin) would also help.

Best of luck!

~~~
harrisongantz
Thanks for pointing out the bug with the filtering. I appreciate it and will
fix it right away! Airbnb is amazing and I totally agree with you that we need
a verification tool. That is something I have been looking into but in the
mean time I thought it would be good just to get the site out there. I don't
have tons of time so I have to pick and choose which features to add carefully
so it all makes sense. If you have any other suggestions I'd love to hear
them.

